# 1997 Batmobile



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Here's the Batmobile from Batman and Robin. I removed the chrome inserts that go under the body, as well as the spinning dome at the front and cast those in clear resin. I then colored them with transparent red to more closely match the color in the movie and installed lights. I drilled out the wheels and installed blue LEDs in them to light up the wheels. I also cut out the openings at the front of the car and behind the driver and put blue lights in there. Finally, I cut out the dash where the gauges go and installed lights in there. With the decals on, it now lights up the gauges. With the exception of the wheels (which I wanted to stay shiny), I put a black wash over the rest of the chrome to darken it up so it wasn't so stark. Hope you like it


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

There were too many images, so I had to break this up - here's how it looks with the lights on




























forgive the blurriness of the pic - I just couldn't seem to get a decent picture of the dash lit up










Finally, since it's wired, it needed a case. I designed the case graphics after the Batcave


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The Batmobile may have been the best thing in that particular movie. I've always liked the design and you REALLY did her up right! I've always wondered how that model could be lit up and you showed how in spades. Excellent work and very creative solutions for the lighting. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thank you, sir. It did take a fair amount of experimenting and even when I started cutting, I wasn't sure if things were going to work as I'd hoped, but everything did come out as I had hoped it would.


----------



## johnnyclack (Sep 30, 2013)

Well Done :thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

That looks cool! Even though this is my least favorite BatSled this looks pretty good you did great work with the lights!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

This is one of the versions I like ! My favorite being the 66 version. Followed by the Keaton version. And then the Clooney version. I hated the Kilmer version, and never cared a lot about the tumbler version. 
But you have really done an excellent job with this ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Everything about it looks to be absolute perfection. I have one of these in my closet waiting to be built. If it turns out half as good as yours, I will be happy !!


----------

